# Bra hijack from the Toronto Star thread...



## Hollywog (26 May 2007)

Harper sent tanks over, big step when the libs were going to cut them regardless the consequences,...

Maybe he should invest in the combat bra to uplift the forces.
 >


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2007)

Hollywog said:
			
		

> Maybe he should invest in the combat bra to uplift the forces.
> >



Uhhh, no thanks. We've already been there and as one who was part of the trials run on those puppies...I say "keep the hell out of my lingerie drawer."


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Uhhh, no thanks. We've already been there and as one who was part of the trials run on *those puppies*...



Which puppies exactly?


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2007)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Which puppies exactly?



LOL, I have no puppies to speak of. I refer to the proposed combat bra (and it's various ineffective designs) as 'those puppies.'

And hey, if they can't make them work for 'lil old me...they won't work for anyone!!


----------



## Hollywog (26 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> LOL, I have no puppies to speak of. I refer to the proposed combat bra (and it's various ineffective designs) as 'those puppies.'
> 
> And hey, if they can't make them work for 'lil old me...they won't work for anyone!!



Was it 10,000,000 they threw away on them? Could have been used on actual military kit, but that's not as politically correct.


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2007)

Hollywog said:
			
		

> Was it 10,000,000 they threw away on them? Could have been used on actual military kit, but that's not as politically correct.



Hmmm, I just find your comment "actual military kit" funny seeing as how we've been buying and issuing the boys boxers for eons.  I'd argue that female underwear is just as essential a piece of "kit."  Why is male underwear OK....is it politically correct? Just a point to ponder. Just because youy don't wear a bra...doesn't mean it's not important, especially while running, marching etc (especially as we women discover _gravity_!!   ).

Glad though that they eventually settled on the BTU Allowance we females receive...so we can buy what actually works for us.


----------



## Hollywog (26 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I just find your comment "actual military kit" funny seeing as how we've been buying and issuing the boys boxers for eons.  I'd argue that female underwear is just as essential a piece of "kit."  Why is male underwear OK....is it politically correct? Just a point to ponder. Just because youy don't wear a bra...doesn't mean it's not important, especially while running, marching etc (especially as we women discover _gravity_!!   ).
> 
> Glad though that they eventually settled on the BTU Allowance we females receive...so we can buy what actually works for us.



I guess I'm looking from the wrong angle,  oops.

As a reservist decades ago we bought our own gitch.  

did they spend that develop boxers for the guys?  My understanding was the 10m was on R&D not just purchases.

PS I never wore the wool socks either. Those I was issued.


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2007)

Hollywog said:
			
		

> I guess I'm looking from the wrong angle,  oops.
> 
> As a reservist decades ago we bought our own gitch.
> 
> ...



Ahhh but decades ago...even the _passion killer _ boxers sucked. We are moving up in the world!!  

Today' version of the passion killers


Oh and a side noted I'm editing in...the BTU costs you've given aren't correct. CTS is a huge project involving many items of kit...your 10m figure was undergarment related...not just a BTU item cost.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 May 2007)

I thought the boxers were unisex.


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> I thought the boxers were unisex.



The new ones are. 

But way back when the old passion killers were first being purchased and issued, only the boys were entitled and got them. There was a previous post about how somehow the CF buying girls bras was done because it was "politically correct." I used the old passion killers as the example that...we've been buying the boys underwear for years...why not the girls?

We were just making note of the changes now being seen in the system.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 May 2007)

Roger dodger.


----------



## Yrys (26 May 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> I thought the boxers were unisex.



Yurk! Don't they suck for both man and woman ?


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Yurk! Don't they suck for both man and woman ?



I love them for marching in!! They are very comfortable I find.


----------



## gaspasser (26 May 2007)

http://www.army.dnd.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/2/25_e.asp
Gee, aren't those just the sexiest things you've ever put on??   
I thought the only reason "us guys" got issued those wonderful boxers was to trade with the girls in the field who liked them for sleepwear??!!   ;D
I must ask this one, stupid as it may be, do they still have the combat bra in the system and issue them?  I heard that most girls found them extremely uncomfortable and ill-fitting?
Cheers,
_interesting subject ??_


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I must ask this one, stupid as it may be, do they still have the combat bra in the system and issue them?  I heard that most girls found them extremely uncomfortable and ill-fitting?
> Cheers,
> _interesting subject ??_



See this post


----------



## HItorMiss (26 May 2007)

Love the new Issued Boxers!!!!!


----------



## TN2IC (26 May 2007)

I love the new issued boxers.. it makes my package look...... augh.... you know..  ;D


----------



## PMed (26 May 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I love the new issued boxers.. it makes my package look...... augh.... you know..  ;D



Ugh. Really didn't need a mental picture thanks.... :-X ;D


----------



## Journeyman (26 May 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I love the new issued boxers.. *it makes my package look...... augh.... you know..*  ;D


...somehow....even _less_ tiny?   >


Just trying to help you finish the sentence here    ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (26 May 2007)

Is it possible for anything to make that _less _ *Tiny*?


----------



## TN2IC (26 May 2007)




----------



## Mike Baker (26 May 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Is it possible for anything to make that _less _ *Tiny*?


How would you know that?


----------



## TN2IC (26 May 2007)

Good point Mike... but you still need to return that toliet paper right away.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 May 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Good point Mike... but you still need to return that toliet paper right away.


God, that is going to follow me throughout life now isn't it :-\


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> God, that is going to follow me throughout life now isn't it :-\



Just remember the instructions of:
1) Open mouth 
2) Insert foot
Guaranteed as well when you get someone on something they will bring up the toilet paper...its the law


----------



## chrisf (27 May 2007)

Psh, while I understand the logic behind the bra, underwear south of the border is only for the timid! Go commando gentlemen!


----------



## HItorMiss (27 May 2007)

Yeah try that in +50 and no change of pants for 50+ days....trust me at least I had one alt set of gitch so one pair could get washed, the thought of urine and fecal matter slowly encrusting my pants and yet still having to wear them next to my skin for weeks on end makes me gag!


----------



## KevinB (27 May 2007)

Going commando is fine in Canada -- but it really does not work in theatre -- your sweat makes the unform soaking wet and the aforementioned "poodusttm" makes it like cardboard - and then sandpaper when it starts to dry...

And for the original topic...

  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 >


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> And for the original topic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kev, you devil you,

In the interest of saving bandwidth, I'll refer you to these hyperlinks below:

Here

&

Here... >


----------



## Sig_Des (27 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> How would you know that?



Once actually in, you'll come to realize that when in the military, you will see an ambudance of your comrades packages. In fact you'd be surprised at how desensitized you come to nudity.

As far as the new gitch, I love it. some of the most comfortable underwear I've ever worn.

As far as commando, that's definitely my choice, and at KAF it's not too bad what with laundry service available, but outside, the underwear is definitely an asset.

But as I6 pointed out, back to the subject at hand...Bra's, glorious bras!


----------



## geo (27 May 2007)

Heh.... the cones of death!  >


----------



## niner domestic (27 May 2007)

Ok, slightly amusing story about underwear from a Wren who had served during WWII, at her VAC hearing in 2002.

This particular lady had suffered a hernia during her service time in 1942 and just prior to her release in 1946, was attended to by the med staff and had it repaired, it had come back to haunt her in her later life.  This was her part of her claim to VAC...

VAC board member:  Mrs X, can you tell the board of any recollections of you experiencing a sudden pain in the area of your hernia when you lifted one of those 46 pound liquor crates? Do you recall an exact time or incident of when you hurt yourself?

Mrs X:  Well, sir, back in those days all the Wrens were issued undergarments that we had to wear all day long.  I'm not sure if you are old enough to remember what a corset and girdle looks like, but that's what we had to wear under our uniform.  It covered us from here (pointing to her mid thigh) to here, (pointing to her upper chest) and it was like wearing a big elastic band.  It was great for giving us a neat little waist and a pointy chest but lousy for circulation and being able to feel anything. Sometimes they made us sleep in our corset and girdles just in case there was an air raid and we had to get dressed in a hurry and if you've ever worn a corset and girdle, you'd know it's not easy getting into them fast. You kind of have to wiggle into them.  (laughter all round from board members) But no sir, I don't recall being able to feel anything, let alone a part of my intestine popping out of place, all because of the underwear.  I had to wear those garments for 5 years straight and the doctor said that was probably one of the reasons I could still keep lifting all those liquor crates.  

Board Member: Well, yes, umm, I can see how that would have masked the injury...(I swear at this point he really wanted to be anywhere except there and discussing girdles with an 80 year old woman vet. )

So vet gets her pension and as a young woman, I breath a sigh of relief that someone, somewhere didn't decide to have us wear similar garments.


----------

